# Karpfen auf boillies...



## Schleie07 (27. November 2008)

Guten Abend Boillies,

ich habe vor nächstes Jahr mit Boillies auf Karpfen zu angeln.Das Problem ist nur, dass in unserem Gewässer die Karpfen nicht an boillies gewohnt sind.Soll ich es trotzdem versuchen mit boillie oder nicht?Ich hoffe ihr schreibt mir...


MFG Lars


----------



## jugendfischer92 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

irgendjemand muss ja mal anfangen damit zu fischen 
Einfach mal probieren und du wirst bald schlauer sein, ich denke en bissl vorfüütern mit den boilies wird nicht schaden, sodass sie sich daran gewöhnen können und du sie dann fangen kannst!!!


----------



## julian123 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



jugendfischer92 schrieb:


> irgendjemand muss ja mal anfangen damit zu fischen
> Einfach mal probieren und du wirst bald schlauer sein, ich denke en bissl vorfüütern mit den boilies wird nicht schaden, sodass sie sich daran gewöhnen können und du sie dann fangen kannst!!!


 

Ja ich denk auch vorfüttern is ziemlich wichtig, damit sich die Fische an die Boilies gewöhnen und ohne Misstraunen fressen.
Bei mir hat es dieses Jahr auch gut geklappt in einem kleinem Altwarm, wo fast noch nicht mit Boilies gefischt wurde.
Das ist der Traum von vielen Karpfenanglern, weil die Karpfen noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Ködern gemacht haben.
Du könntest auch noch ein paar Partikel füttern, falls sie die Boilies meiden und es wird bei größeren Mengen nicht zu teuer.
Da du auch erst 14 bist und wie ich vermute noch nicht das Geld hast um dauerhaft mit Boilies zu füttern, könntest du auch noch Frolic als Alternative nehmen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

servus,
klar sollst du an dem see mit boilies fischen gehen,ist doch gut wenn sie die kugeln noch nicht kennen.karpfen sind von natur aus neugierig und werden die kugeln erstmal untersuchen,anstupsen,kurz anheben und irgendwann....PIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP.....Vollrun!!!!!!!!
ist doch besser wenn sie keine boilies kennen wie das sie jeden boilie mit vornamen kennen!!!!!!
anfüttern mit hartmais(11 euro für 25kg),du bist ja noch jung und brauchst dein geld.frolic sind ne alternative aber auch mit der zeit teuer!!!!
fütter hartmais an mit ner hand voll kugeln....so ne woche lang oder zwei(entweder täglich oder alle zwei tage)und gehe dann am we zum fischen........du wirst sehen die karpfen sind da!!!!!
gruss micha


----------



## Jens0883 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Warum soll der Jung den nur mit Mais+Frolic füttern und nicht damit angeln? Das sind 2 super Köder, die viel Fisch fangen. Und gerade das braucht man am Anfang.
Und das sich Karpfen an Boilies "gewöhnen" müssen ist Schwachsinn. Du kannst auch direkt beim ersten mal Karpfen auf Boilies fangen. Aber ich denke, dass du nicht so die Welt an Köhle zur Verfugung hast. Frolic ist weitaus besser als so manche Boilies..und billiger.


----------



## Rakete (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

hallo schleie07,

also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das ich egal wo ich war oder ob dort schon mit boilies gefischt wurde oder noch nicht,die karpfen meinen boilie sofort genommen haben..ich denk mal solange der boilie für den karpfen als fressbar erscheint..probiert er ihn ohne argwohn..wenn der boilie dann auch noch schmeckt..is dem carp das wurst ob der das kennt oder nich...

und genau wie schon gesagt wurde kannst auch mit frolic und oder mais fischen..sind beides top köder mit denen man karpfen fangen kann..

mfg daniel


----------



## Spinnfisch (28. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

hallo
ein Rat von mir
nimm bloß Frolic wenn keine Brassen im Gewässer sind, die nerven gewaltig. Nimm lieber gequollenen Hartmais , das is ein Topköder, weil viele mit füttern aber nicht mit fischen.


----------



## Micha:R (28. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

jop  sehe ich  genauso... wie @ rakete   man muss  nicht unbedingt die karpfen daran gewöhnen . Wenn die Kugeln was gescheites sind und auch  schmecken  dann  werden die Carps  sie auch   fressen , Oder muss man etwa die carps auch  an  normalen hakenteig gewöhnen  =) ??     keinesfalls !!!!   im endeffekt is es doch  fast  is selbe , ob gekocht oder   ungekocht son großen unterschied seh ich  darin nicht  teig bleibt  doch irgendwo teig oder etwa nicht ?  wenn jemand anderer meinung is   ich  bin ganz ohr   ansonsten fütter hartmais , frolic   und weizen   an am angeltag  und angle auch damit


----------



## Schleie07 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

gehen brassen auf frolic oder was?


----------



## Jens0883 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ja. Und auf Mais, Boilies,Pellets etc.


----------



## Schleie07 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

mais,boillies und pellets wusste ich es wohl aba nich mit frolic...


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

frolic is absoluter topköder auf Monster-Klodeckel. Die schleimen dann schön alles voll


----------



## 911 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> frolic is absoluter topköder auf Monster-Klodeckel. Die schleimen dann schön alles voll


 
naja... monster-klodeckel müssen es nicht unbedingt sein. ich habe an meinem gewässer massig brassen mit 1kg auf frolic gefangen... und teilweise auch noch kleinere. seitdem fische ich frolic nicht mehr... boilies sind da wesentlich angenehmer


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

hab im herbst am Main 5 Brassen mit über 40cm gefangen ansonsten nichts. an einem großen Baggersee hab ich auch nur große Brassen gefangen seitdem angel ich nicht mehr mit frolics.


----------



## Revilo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

@Spinnfisch
Schon mal was von Frolicboilies gehört?
Könnte ich mal machen und dir welche geben (22-24mm).
Also entweder angelst damit wirklich Monsterbrassen oder eben deine lieben Karpfen.:q


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Doch ich hab schon was von frolicboilies gehört aber ich mache lieber andere boilies selber


----------



## Schleie07 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

okay dann bitte nicht mehr auf diese frage antworten.Um nich einen neuen thread zu starten stelle ich hier noch eine frage:

- ist es besser auf grund oder mit Pose zu angeln mit boillie??


----------



## Spector (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

ganz klar......Boilie auf Grund


----------



## gringo92 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

jap ich hab allerdings auch schon karpfen auf pose mit boilie gefangen aber nur beim pirschen wenn du mit pose lange ansitzt treibt die pose vom platz . deshalb läuft grund besser. auch wegen selbsthak methode etc.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Ich habe schon öfter mal n Karpfen gefangen, aber das war halt eher zufall. Ich habe erst einmal an einem See gefischt, sonst immer Kanal oder Rhein. Leider ist kein See bei mir in der nähe. So, wie füttere ich an fließenden Gewässern an? Ich habe noch nie angefüttert, da ich es an fließenden Gewässern irgendwie für unnötig empfunden habe. Liege ich falsch? Wie mache ich das, würde gerne mal nächstes Jahr meinen ersten Karpfen über 10 Kilo fangen. 

Über Antworten wäre ich dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

bei großen flüssen empfiehlt es sich relativ viel anzufüttern, weil es noch sehr viele amdere fischarten gibt die das futter fressen an guten stellen sind 10 kg am tag schon angebracht. es ist besser viele partikel zu den boilies zu fütern, dass auch noch ein paar boilies übrigbleiben bis die karpfen am platz sind. sie kommen meist nur selten vorbei und es kann sein dass sie auch mal n paar tage wegbleiben.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

10kg....ne ganze menge ist das...Übersteigt mein Budget. Wenn ich überlege 2 wochen lang jeden 2. tag 10 Kilo anzufüttern - teurer spaß.

Anderer Vorschlag?


----------



## julian123 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Da hast du leider kaum andere Möglichkeiten.
Du kannst die Menge natürlich reduzieren.
Wenn du 4 Tage in einer Woche an jedem Tag 5 kg Hartmais fütterst kostet dich das für die ganze Woche höchstens 10 Euro, dann noch ein paar boilies, wenn du billig selbst rollst  bist du dann bei insgesamt 20 Euro für die ganze Woche.
Aber viel mehr kann man da nicht mehr sparen.
Du könntest dir nen Partner suchen mit dem du zusammen anfütterst, dann bezahlste nur die Hälfte =)
Sonst musst du dir wohl noch was anderes überlegen.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Alles klar, alleine fische ich eh nie. Also erstmal grundsätzlich....wo kriege ich Hartmais her? Muss ich da zu ner Mühle oder zum Großhandel?

Und woher weis ich wann die carps da sind? Klar kann ich auf Blasen im Wasser achten, aber es kann ja alles mögliche sein.
Also nehmen wir an ich habe Mo, Mi, Fr angefüttert. Am So. will ich Fischen gehen, soll ich da auch nochmal anfüttern? Oder dann einfach nur die Köder ins Wasser, an der Stelle wo ich angefüttert habe. 

Noch eine Frage, da es bei uns mit Nachtangeln schlecht aussieht....zu welcher Tageszeit fängt man die meisten Carps? Nachts oder am frühen Morgen?


----------



## Hanno (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Hi! 
Hartmais bekommst du im Raiffeisenmarkt, falls es den bei euch gibt oder im normalen Landhandel! Du kannst ihn dir da in 25kg Säcken kaufen, ist sehr billig! Danach musst du ihn nurnoch einweichen lassen und einmal aufkochen, fertig... Näheres dazu kannst du in entsprechenden Threads nachlesen, die du mit der Suche findest!
Im Fluss würde ich sagen, ist das nicht ganz so einfach festzustellen, ob die Carps da sind, das musst du einfach auf dich zukommen lassen...
Am Angeltag selber würde ich auf jeden Fall auch füttern, nur etwas weniger, dann finden die Fische deinen Köder schneller! 
Wie viel Strömung hat denn dein Kanal? Vielleicht ist es besser, du versuchst da dein Glück, der Rhein soll sehr schwierig sein, auf Karpfen... Da brauchst du dann eventuell auch nicht so viel Füttern!


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Oh nein, an den Rhein dachte ich gar nicht. Vorallem am "Neu-Rhein" ist es sehr sehr schwer zu angeln...da habe ich schon 300g 15m weit geworfen und es ist immer noch weggetrieben. Der Altrhein ist unberechenbar, das Wasser kann in wenigen Minuten einige Meter ansteigen. Dort habe ich aber meinen bislang größten Karpfen gefangen.

Sonst stehen 2 Kanäle zur Auswahl. Einer davon ist winzig, etwa 5 m breit, die Strömung kann manchmal ziemlich Zünftig sein. Der andere Kanal "Rhein-Rhone-Kanal" ist eigentlich meistens sehr gutmütig und ruhig. Ich denke dort werde ich es probieren. Wen ich den anfütter treibt das eigentlich nicht langsam weg? Ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass es liegen bleibt. Oder soll ich eine Stelle suchen, wo das Wasser fast steht, eine Einbuchtung z.B.?

Noch eine Frage, was haltet ihr von Dosenmais?


----------



## rice (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

hehe Dosen Mais geht scho nur holst dir damit jeglichen Friedfisch rann der dort rumschwimmt ( sehr weich der Mais )

dein Kanal is doch super da nen ruhigen bereich gesucht un auf gehts.

damit das zeugs nich so schnell abtreibt misch es mit paniermehl und sand bzw Angelerde wer sichs kaufen möcht.
große PVA säckchen gehn auch super so hältst dein futterplatz recht klein un bekommst dein Futter schnell nach unten#h


----------



## julian123 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> Oh nein, an den Rhein dachte ich gar nicht. Vorallem am "Neu-Rhein" ist es sehr sehr schwer zu angeln...da habe ich schon 300g 15m weit geworfen und es ist immer noch weggetrieben. Der Altrhein ist unberechenbar, das Wasser kann in wenigen Minuten einige Meter ansteigen. Dort habe ich aber meinen bislang größten Karpfen gefangen.
> 
> Sonst stehen 2 Kanäle zur Auswahl. Einer davon ist winzig, etwa 5 m breit, die Strömung kann manchmal ziemlich Zünftig sein. Der andere Kanal "Rhein-Rhone-Kanal" ist eigentlich meistens sehr gutmütig und ruhig. Ich denke dort werde ich es probieren. Wen ich den anfütter treibt das eigentlich nicht langsam weg? Ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass es liegen bleibt. Oder soll ich eine Stelle suchen, wo das Wasser fast steht, eine Einbuchtung z.B.?
> 
> Noch eine Frage, was haltet ihr von Dosenmais?


 
Wenn die Strömung in deinem Kanal nicht so stark ist, müsste es eigentlich liegen bleiben, ansonsten ein paar meter vor deinem Spot füttern.
Fahren Schiffe auf dem Kanal, falls das der Fall ist wird es schon schwerer zu füttern, da die Schiffe dein Futter aufwirbeln,dazu sind es schwere Bedingungen dort zu fischen.
Einbuchtungen oda ruhigere Abschnitte sind natürlich auch interessant. 
Ich denke du musst es erstmal an verschiedenen Plätzen ausprobieren.
Aber wenn die Strömung nicht so stark ist kannst du es ganz normal im Kanal probieren.
Ich vermute das jetzt alles mal, weil ich noch nie selsbt im Kanal geangelt habe, deswegen verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
Ich und ich glaube die meisten anderen hier halten nicht besonders viel von Dosenmais.
Es is zwar manchmal ein guter Köder und ich verwende ihn auch manchmal in nem Spotmix.
Aber wenn du dein Platz ein Woche über täglich mit 5 kg Dosenmais füttern möchtest wirds auch schon wieder teurer.
Ich kann dir ja mal die Rechnung zeigen wie wir es mit dem Hartmais gemacht haben, da sind wir in 4 Tagen füttern auf ca. 10 Euro gekommen.
Dosenmais ist natütlich die bequemere Variante, der er keine weiter Arbeit wie Hartmais fordert.
Aber zur Rechnung du fütterst 4 Tage 5 kg Mais, wir sagen mal in einer Dose Mais sind 250 Gramm,( es sind meist zwischen 200 und 300 g) die 50 Cent kostet, dem zu Folge kostet 1kg Dosenmais ca. 2 Euro und 5kg kosten 10 Euro.
10 Euro für Mais an einem Tag, von dem Geld kann man Hartmais für die ganze Woche kaufen.
Also kostet der Dosenmais für die ganze Woche 50 Euro!!
Außerdem der wichtigere Grund wir Dosenmais von allen möglichen Weißfischen gefressen, so das kaum noch etwas für die Karpfen übrig bleibt. 
Zwar fressen Brassen und andere größere Weißfische auch den Hartmais aber eben nicht so viele und er ist viel günstiger!!


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Alles klar...super Antworten von euch...
Falls ich keine Anleitung im Netz für das Aufkochen von Hartmais finde, frag ich hier nochmal.

Ja, es gibt Schiffe auf dem Kanal. Aber ist glaub ich wenig befahren. Probieren geht über studieren - ich werde es schon hinkriegen, aber für den Anfang finde ich es gut mal ein paar Grundsätze zu bekommen.

Eine weitere Frage...Warum angeln Karpfenangler mit el. Bissanzeige?
Ist es nur das akkustische oder steckt mehr dahinter? Ich würde gerne auf Karpfen fischen wie ich das beim feedern mache. Also Rute senkrecht nach oben und Spitze beobachten. Was sind eigentlich die Vorteile wenn ich die Ruten Horizontal lege?
Theoretisch könnte ich (da Nachtangeln verboten, somit bin ich wach) die Ruten Horizontal legen und den Freilauf beobachten. Ich meine das hört man schon.

mfg


----------



## rice (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

das Kochen ist unterschiedlich jeder wie ers gern hat ( Zeit + Gewürz ) ich koch wenn ne stunde un dann gehts raus.
quellen lass ich ihn über 2 wochen|supergri vorsicht Fängt an zu Müffeln

die Elektrischen sin einfach zur bequemlichkeit da^^ so kannst noch was anders machen außer auf die ruten zu Glubschen

freilich kannst deine ruten Hochstelle is bei strömung auch besser da wehniger Druck auf der schnur is.

öhm das mitm Nachtangeln hat nix mit schlafen zu tuhn is ne zeitliche Begrenzung in der NICHT geangelt werden darf#h

wenn Fragen Frag wozu is das denn hier sonnst|bla:

so wünsch noch nen guten Rutsch un viel erfolg in 2009#h


----------



## julian123 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ja Bissanzeiger sind schon wichtig, wenn man mehrer Tage am Wasser ist, weil ma ja keine 3 Tage neben den Ruten sitzt und auf die Rolle achtet.

Ich hab dann auch noch einmal ne Frage an dich.
Willst du mit einer Festbleimontage und Selbsthakmetode fischen?
Oder wie beim Feedern mit nem Durchlaufblei?
Das ist aus deinem Beitrag für mich nicht deutlich geworden, weil du einmal geschrieben hast, dass duauf die Spitze achten willst ->wie beim Feedern
und einmal hast du geschrieben, dass du die Rolle hören willst, also Freilauf oder Bremse ->wie beim Karpfenangeln

Deine Ruten kannste hochstellen, das sollte kein Problem sein.
Anleitungen zum Maiskochen etc findest du hier bei Anglerboard in der Suchfunktion oben rechts.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden.

Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## raabj (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



julian123 schrieb:


> .... Suchfunktion oben rechts.


 
rechts oder links ist ja eigentlich auch egal  ;-)


----------



## julian123 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



raabj schrieb:


> rechts oder links ist ja eigentlich auch egal ;-)


 

Jap

Übrigens gibt es schon einen Thread über Angeln im Kanal.
Ist auch ziemlich aktuell.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ja stimmt....das mit der Spitze und dem Freilauf ist nicht ersichtlich...

Also hab das so gemeint: Falls die horizontale Lage deutliche Vorteile hat könnte mich damit anfreunden. Und damit ich mir erstmal keine el. Bissanzeiger und so kaufen will, eben die Rolle beobachten. 
Besser würde es mir natürlich gefallen, wenn ich so wie beim Feedern angeln könnte. Eben die Rute hochgestellt.

Zum feeder verwende ich die Schlaufenmontage...Für mich ist das eine Mischung aus Durchlaufblei und Selbsthakmethode... Den Futterkorb kann in einem Bereich gleiten...generell wähle ich die Länge um die 30 - 40cm...(Falls keiner rauskommt kann ich n Bild machen). Dazu verwende ich Karabiner mit Perlen sogenannte Schnurgleiter....
Ich finde die Montage sehr Praktisch- ich kann meine Futterkörbe einfach wechseln bzw. Bleie dranhängen.

Ich denke das sollte für Kaprfen ok sein oder? 
Ich hab mir mal ne Haarmontage ausgedacht, d.h. ich habe einfach mal selbst probiert einen Haken mit Haar zu binden. 
Werde morgen (wenn ich nüchtern bin hehe) bilder von beiden sachen reinstellen. 

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Schleie07 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

ich möchte mit Festbleimontage und Selbsthakmetode angeln


----------



## julian123 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> Ja stimmt....das mit der Spitze und dem Freilauf ist nicht ersichtlich...
> 
> Also hab das so gemeint: Falls die horizontale Lage deutliche Vorteile hat könnte mich damit anfreunden. Und damit ich mir erstmal keine el. Bissanzeiger und so kaufen will, eben die Rolle beobachten.
> Besser würde es mir natürlich gefallen, wenn ich so wie beim Feedern angeln könnte. Eben die Rute hochgestellt.
> ...


 
Die Lage der rute würde ich der Strömung und den Bodenverhältnissen anpassen.
Bei vielen Muscheln und starker Strömung würde ich die Rute lieber hochstellen, ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass sich nicht so viel Schnur im Wasser befindet.
Die Schlaufenmontage ist mir eingermaßen bekannt, jedenfalls weiß ich wie sie funktioniert.
Ich glaube allerdings, dass sie sich nicht besonders gut für Karpfenfischen mit Haar eignet, da der Karpfen bei der Selbsthakmethode sofort beim Einsaugen des Boilies durch das Gewicht des Bleis gehakt wird.
Bei der Schlaufenmontage hat er noch einen gewissen Spielraum, da das Blei nicht direkt fasst weil es noch auf der Schlaufe gleiten kann, so kann der Karpfen misstrauisch werden und den Köder wieder ausblasen. 
Daher würde ich schon zu einer normalen Festbleimontage raten.
So würde ich die ganze Sache mit der Schlaufenmontage interpretieren.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Dachte das Prinzip der Festbleimonatge funktioniert anders. Der Karpfen saugt den Köder ein, er spürt ja nicht gleich das Gewicht. Durch Vorffach hat er auch einen kleinen Spielraum. Der Karpfen will wegschwimmen, dabei hebt er das Blei und hakt sich selbst.

Verbesser mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wenn er beim einsaugen gleich das Gewicht spüren würde, sprich er muss den Köder einsaugen an dem ja das Blei hängt, saugt/zieht er das Blei mit. So würde er doch gleich wieder ausspucken.

Ich dachte auch das Haarprinzip funktioniert so. Der Karpfen saugt den Köder ein, der Haken kommt mit dem Hakenbogen vorran hinterher. Will er ihn ausblasen dringt der Haken ganz leicht ins Maul. Das erschreckt ihn und der geht ab wie die ***.


----------



## julian123 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Doch du hast schon recht, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Alles klar...habe auch herausgefunden das es bei uns ein Raiffeisenhandel gibt, werde mir da morgen mal Mais besorgen...

Also Julian, scheinst etwas jünger als ich zu sein, aber beim Karpfenangeln kann ich einiges von dir lernen - Danke.

Die Bilder kommen mal morgen - mal schaun was du von meinem Haar hälst hehe. Meine Berfürchtung sind Fehlbisse. Vielleicht habe ich ihn so unglücklich gebunden, dass der Haken sich mit der Spitze immer weg dreht.

Werden wir morgen sehen
mfg


----------



## julian123 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ja der Mais ist auf jeden Fall top.
Ich bin gespannt auf die Fotos.
Vielleicht kann noch mal jemand etwas zur Schlaufenmontage sagen?
Ansonsten würd ich eine Rute mit einer Schlaufenmontage fischen und eine mit normalem Festblei.
Dann erkennst du vielleicht welches sich als besser erweist.


----------



## julian123 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Also Julian, scheinst etwas jünger als ich zu sein, aber beim Karpfenangeln kann ich einiges von dir lernen - Danke.

Kein Problem...
man tut sein Bestes!


----------



## Mischpaper (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> Alles klar...habe auch herausgefunden das es bei uns ein Raiffeisenhandel gibt, werde mir da morgen mal Mais besorgen...
> 
> mfg



fahr einfach zur nächsten futterfallade da bekommst nen 5 killosack mais oder mehr für wenig geld


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Hallo, 
ja habe es mal geschafft Bilder zu machen. Ich weis nicht ob man viel erkennt. Zwischen Schnurgleiter und kleiner Schlaufe ist ein Stück Kabelrohr. Manchmal verzwirble ich noch die kleine Schlaufe damit das Vorfach noch besser vom Futterkorb absteht.

Am Haken erkennt man fast nichts.

Naja trotzdem, kann ich es so probieren? Wenn nicht muss ich mir mal bewerte Karpfenmontagen anschauen.


Mais habe ich heute gekauft - 25kg nichtmal 9€. Kann ich den Mais zum anfüttern auch ungekocht verwenden? Oder muss dieser zum anfüttern ebenfalls gekocht werden? Am Haar ist klar, dass er etwas weicher sein sollte.

mfg


----------



## rice (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

ungekocht geht auch nur solltest ihn Quellenlassen un nich gleich ausm Sackfüttern


----------



## suchti (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Den Mais must du vor dem Anfüttern auch kochen/ Qellen lassen.
Zu dem Haar: Benutze dafür einen Öhrhaken und binde ihn mit diesem Knoten an.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Hi Rudi,



> Mais habe ich heute gekauft - 25kg nichtmal 9€. *Kann ich den Mais zum anfüttern auch ungekocht verwenden? Oder muss dieser zum anfüttern ebenfalls gekocht werden?* Am Haar ist klar, dass er etwas weicher sein sollte.


Nein , kochen ist absolut kein Muß. Hartmais hat den Vorteil das kleine Rotaugen u. co diesen nicht sooo schnell wegfuttern können. Allerdings hat gekochter Mais eine wesentlich höhere Lockwirkung. Ein nicht zu verachtener Vorteil........... Wenn es darum geht Fische zum Futterplatz anzulocken würd ich gekochten Mais nutzen.


----------



## gringo92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

und den mais bitte vorher quellen lassen , sonst bekommen die karpfen bauch weh das wollen wir jha nicht


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



gringo92 schrieb:


> und den mais bitte vorher quellen lassen , sonst bekommen die karpfen bauch weh das wollen wir jha nicht


 
Manche Märchen halten sich über Jahre aber hartnäckig.......


Durch das quellen kannste beim kochen evt. Zeit sparen. 
Aber dem Karpfen tuste damit keinen Gefallen. Dem ist das wurscht.


----------



## gringo92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

hmm dann is das wohl doch ein märchen xD


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Karpfen haben kein Magen , dem kann nüscht wehtun........


----------



## gringo92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

aber sie haben einen darm ?


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Sicher haben se einen . Einen überlangen.....


----------



## gringo92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

bekommen sie dann also darmschmerzen ?


----------



## schadstoff (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Geht ja wohl kaum da Fische ja Nachweislich keinen Schmerz empfinden können.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Bevor wir jetzt hier zuweit abdriften............
@ gringo,
Schick mal Tante Google in die Spur. Gibt da schöne Seiten wo es genau beschrieben wird.

Da die Fische keine entsprechende Stelle im Hirn zur Schmerzwahrnehmung haben wird allgemein davon ausgegangen das sie keinen Schmerz empfinden können. Andere behaupten wieder das das über bestimmte Rezeptoren doch passiert. Mir ist das Wurscht. Der Fisch wird schonend be/gehandelt und basta.


----------



## Blacksharky (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

@Gunnar. da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung auch wenn es vielleicht für manche nicht so klar ist ob Fische nun Schmerz empfinden können oder nicht sollten sie trotzdem immer schonend behandelt werden.

Also ich bin ganz fest davon überzeugt das Fische schmerzempfinden!Wieso sollten sie das denn nicht?Es sind genauso Lebewesen wie ein Mensch oder Hund-gut Fische sind keine Säugetiere aber nur weil sie nicht Aua!-wie ein Mensch oder jaulen wie ein Hund können also praktisch keine(jedenfalls für uns hörbare Laute)abgeben können muss man ja nicht darauf schließen das sie schmerzunempfindlich sind!

VLG Sarah #h


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Hallo Sarah,



> Wieso sollten sie das denn nicht


 Weil laut Studien die entsprechenden Nerven , Nervenbahnen und die Wahrnehmungsmöglichkeit fehlt. 
Ist aber auch egal. Die Einstellung entscheidet wie jeder mit Tieren umgeht. Leider haben auch viele Angler dabei ne Doppelmoral. Der geliebte Zielfisch wird wie ne heilige Kuh behandelt und der Rest wie Unkraut.


----------



## Blacksharky (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

@Gunnar. da hast du einerseit Recht das jeder seine eigene Einstellung hat wie man mit Tieren umgeht aber andererseits finde ich es sind Lebewesen genau wie wir Menschen die stets IMMER mit respekt behandelt werden sollten.Also das ist für mich-und sollte auch eigendlich für jeden anderen Selbstverständlich sein.

Also ich habe vor kurzem erst wieder was im Fernseh gesehen das Fische wohl Schmerz empfinden können und auch schon häufiger in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften gelesen.Naja wie du sagst auch egal....

VLG Sarah


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Dann wär doch vll eine Mischung aus gekochtem + nicht gekochten die beste Lösung oder? Der gekochte zur Lockwirkung, der ungekochte für die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Tja Rudi , da hilft nur : immer schön experimentieren.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch die Menge an Mais die verwenden willst vorher 1-2 Tage quellen zu lassen. Das spart das kochen und man hat trotzden eine Gewisse Lockwirkung. Dem "Quellwasser" kann mann auch Aromen oä. zugeben. Ich hab früher immer Vanillezucker oder nen Glas Honig untergerührt.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Klar, das werde ich eh machen experementieren. Macht ja auch das angeln aus. Wenn ich vorher alles wüsste, wärs doch langweilig.
Übrigens gebe ich auch manchmal Vanille in meine Futtermischung (nur im Sommer). Hatte damit eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen. Es hat nie weniger gebissen als ohne, eher besser.


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ich lass meinen Mais immer 1 Tag quellen,
anschließend wird er bis zu 1 Stunde gekocht und dann lass ich ihn wenn möglich noch 2 Tage stehen.
Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich glaub schon, dass Karpfen merken was gut bzw. schlecht für sie ist.
Warum sonst wird bei sovielen Boilies auf die Verdaulichkeit geachtet.
Wenn ein Karpfen das Futter nicht gut verdauen kann, 
kehrt er nicht wieder zum Futterplatz zurück.
Daher würde ich ihn mindestens quellen lassen wenns geht auch noch kochen und am besten anschließend noch gähren, denn beim Gähren bildet sich noch ein Film auf dem Mais und er wird attraktiver für den Fisch.
Aber ich glaube, wenn man den Mais einfach ohne irgendetwas zu tun füttert schlechter verdaulich ist.



Verdaulichkeit


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



> Ich glaub schon, dass Karpfen *merken *was gut bzw. schlecht für sie ist.


Bekanntlich werden Karpfen, vorausgesetzt sie wurden nicht entnommen , durchaus mehrmals gefangen. Muß ja für den Fisch ne gute Erfahrung gewesen sein ............. 

Diese Begebenheit hat er sich sicher *gemerkt* und beißt daher immer wieder auf's neue...... war ja nicht schlecht für ihn.........


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Es wird für den Angler immer schwerer große Karpfen, die schon mehrmals gefangen wurden nochmal zu fangen.
Da Karpfen, die schon einmal gefangen wurden schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und somit vorsichtiger werden.
Und ich denke das ist eine Sache über die wir  nicht viel diskutieren brauchen, weil es eine sichere Gegebenheit ist.
Nur wenn die Karpfen hungrig sind werden sie leichtsinnig und fressen unvorsichtiger.
Daher werden sie auch manchmal mehrmals gefangen.
Aber warum soll man bei Boilies auf Qualität setzten, wenns den Karpfen sowieso egal ist.
Warum angeln wir nich alle mit Top Secret oder so,
warum bezahlen soviele lieber das doppelte wenn alles für den Karpfen gleich ist.
Es werden sich so viele Gedanken gemacht wie man Boilies besser machen kann und verdaulicher.


----------



## schorle (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Hallo,
warum auf gute Verdaulichkeit geachtet wird? Ganz einfach damit der Karpfen schnell wider Hunger hat und frißt, was ihn erstens schwerer werden lässt und zweitens die Chance erhöht ihn bald wider auf der Matte liegen zu haben.

Das große Fische wenn sie gefangen wurden immer schwerer zu fangen sind stimmt so allgemein auch nicht, ich kenne da einen Fisch der in einem See mit massig natürlicher Nahrung lebt und trotzdem jedes Jahr 6-8 mal gefangen wird. Andere große Fische aus dem gleichen See werden dagegen nur alle paar Jahre gefangen.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Tja Julian , das Karpfen auf hochwertige Köder gefangen werden ist nun kein Geheimnis.
Nur habe ich früher als es noch keine Boilies und co gab auch Karpfen gefangen. Die gute alte Kartoffel war damals der gängiste Köder. Wenn man der Angelindustrie Glauben schenkt dürften diese minderwertigen Köder ja absolut unfängig sein.
Hochwertige Köder sind sicher ne feine Sache , aber notwendig sind se nicht. Die einzigen Gedanken die sich die Industrie macht ist wie sie uns das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann........... Und wir Angler machen da bereitwillig mit...........


----------



## gringo92 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



schorle schrieb:


> ich kenne da einen Fisch der in einem See mit massig natürlicher Nahrung lebt und trotzdem jedes Jahr 6-8 mal gefangen wird. Andere große Fische aus dem gleichen See werden dagegen nur alle paar Jahre gefangen.




dann is der fisch wohl einfach ein bisschen dumm  #q


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



schorle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> warum auf gute Verdaulichkeit geachtet wird? Ganz einfach damit der Karpfen schnell wider Hunger hat und frißt, was ihn erstens schwerer werden lässt und zweitens die Chance erhöht ihn bald wider auf der Matte liegen zu haben.
> 
> Das große Fische wenn sie gefangen wurden immer schwerer zu fangen sind stimmt so allgemein auch nicht, ich kenne da einen Fisch der in einem See mit massig natürlicher Nahrung lebt und trotzdem jedes Jahr 6-8 mal gefangen wird. Andere große Fische aus dem gleichen See werden dagegen nur alle paar Jahre gefangen.


 
1.Punkt das stimmt sicherlich aber dazu kommt halt noch, dass die Fische bei schlechter Verdaulichkeit nich mehr dasselbe Futter fressen. So glaube ich jedenfalls.

2. Punkt da hast du Recht das kann man so nicht als Grundsatz stehen lassen.
Aber ich glaube, dass Fische mit der Zeit schlauer werden.
Und nich mehr ganz so leichtsinnig sind.
Narürlich lässt es sich nicht auf aller Karpfen übertragen aber auf viele.
Ein gutes Beispiel sind die Seen in England, die total überfischt sind und somit  sind dort sehr schwierige Bedingungen und man kann nur schwer große Karpfen fangen


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Der Fisch ist dumm? Mach doch nicht den Fehler und vermenschliche den Fisch. Der Bergriff Dumm oder Schlau ist da fehl am Platz. Solange der Fisch Hunger hat wird er immerweider auf nen Köder reinfallen......... Reiner Instinkt..........


----------



## schorle (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



gringo92 schrieb:


> dann is der fisch wohl einfach ein bisschen dumm  #q



Dumm würde ich nicht sagen, eher bequem, denn warum soll er im See rumschwimmen und mühsam Muschel knacken und nach Larven wühlen wenn er nur die Futterplätze abschwimmen muß und da die Leckereien nur einsammeln muß|supergri. Gut ab und an ist halt ein Haken an so ner Kugel drann, aber was solls, bisher ist ja nichts weiter passiert|rolleyes.


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja Julian , das Karpfen auf hochwertige Köder gefangen werden ist nun kein Geheimnis.
> Nur habe ich früher als es noch keine Boilies und co gab auch Karpfen gefangen. Die gute alte Kartoffel war damals der gängiste Köder. Wenn man der Angelindustrie Glauben schenkt dürften diese minderwertigen Köder ja absolut unfängig sein.
> Hochwertige Köder sind sicher ne feine Sache , aber notwendig sind se nicht. Die einzigen Gedanken die sich die Industrie macht ist wie sie uns das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann........... Und wir Angler machen da bereitwillig mit...........


 
Ja stimmt da hast du wohl auch recht.
Es ist warscheinlich so, dass an den Seen wo schon billige und teure Köder gefüttert wurden, die Karpfen lieber die besseren fressen.


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



schorle schrieb:


> Dumm würde ich nicht sagen, eher bequem, denn warum soll er im See rumschwimmen und mühsam Muschel knacken und nach Larven wühlen wenn er nur die Futterplätze abschwimmen muß und da die Leckereien nur einsammeln muß|supergri. Gut ab und an ist halt ein Haken an so ner Kugel drann, aber was solls, bisher ist ja nichts weiter passiert|rolleyes.


 

Jetzt kann man(n) seinen Fantasien freien Lauf lassen|supergri


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Im Endeffekt sind doch sowieso alles nur Theorien und Vermutungen, weil keiner von uns weiß wie es bei einem Karpfen wirklich ist.
Jeder sammelt da mit der Zeit seine Erfahrungen und macht sich sein Bild


----------



## gringo92 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Der Fisch ist dumm? Mach doch nicht den Fehler und vermenschliche den Fisch. Der Bergriff Dumm oder Schlau ist da fehl am Platz. Solange der Fisch Hunger hat wird er immerweider auf nen Köder reinfallen......... Reiner Instinkt..........



"lachsmilies" sind zu berücksichtigen .

war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Jetzt habt ihr es mir auch nicht leichter gemacht...Bin noch unsicherer als vorher ob ich nun kochen oder quellen oder nichts machen soll...


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Moin Rudi,

Von der Lockwirkung und der Fängigkeit her würd ich den Mais immer kochen. Wenns mal schnell gehen soll oder keine Kochmöglichkeit vorhanden dann laß ihn quellen.
Aber generell ist kochen die beste Variante.


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

auf jeden fall kochen und quellen aber die jeweiligen zeiten gehen da sehr auseinander:q


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ja es geht doch#6
Warum nich gleich so?:qn
Am besten ist es wenn du ihn quellen lässt, kochst und noch ein paar Tage stehen lässt.
Wenn die Zeit nicht da ist lass ihn wenigstens quellen.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Also zuerst ne Stunde kochen? Kommt auch etwas salz dazu hehe
Und dann 2 Tage quellen lassen? Also mit quellen meint ihr in Wasser einlegen oder?

Edit: Ups umgekehrt


----------



## gringo92 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

ich machs immer so:

einen tag "einweichen"
40minuten kochen (mit zimt und zucker mach ich das)
dann 1-4tage im kochwasser stehen lassen


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ja anders herum...
1.Erst ein paar Tage quellen lassen
2.Ungefähr eine Stunde kochen lassen mit Zucker oder Salz
3.Noch ein paar Tage stehen lassen

Das wär optimal


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Angler sind wie Hausfrauen. Alle kochen das selbe Gericht aber jede nach nem anderen Rezept.Und jeder hält sein Rezept für das einzig richtige.
Ich lasse den Mais vorher 1-2 Tage quellen und dann wird gekocht. Wenn das Wasser im Topf am kochen ist laß ich das ganze so knappe 20 vorsichhin köcheln. Der Behälter in dem der gekochte Mais dann gelagert wird füll ich dann noch mit kochenden Wasser. Das ist meine Variante. Und gantiert machen es viele anders .LOOL


----------



## gringo92 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

..und trotzdem fangen wir ALLE fische !


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Genauso ist es!! Und genau das ist es was den Neueinsteiger so verwirrt. Bei der Vielfalt an Möglichkeiten weiß man am Ende nicht mehr was man machem soll.........


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

deswegen...probieren geht über studieren !!

....mann da hab ich aber wieder einen rausgehauen:vik:

Es wurden jetzt genug Rezepte genannt, die sich alle ähneln.
Bilde dir am besten dein eigenes heraus.


----------



## Pankehecht (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Vertrau Deinem Köder, Deiner Montage und Deiner Ausrüstung und Du wirst auch fangen!!


----------



## julian123 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Aber @ Friedfischrudi noch einmal
Dein Haken sah etwas merkwürdig aus.
Hast du einen no knot Knoten gemacht?
Willst du mit einem Futterkorb fischen?
Wenn ja würd ich einen großen Futterkorb nehmen, der auch ohne Futter schwer genug ist den Fisch zu haken.
Als Futter würde sich ein Method Mix anbieten.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Keine Ahnung was das für ein Knoten ist...hat mir mein Opa beigebracht. Ich benutze immer diesen Knoten. Nur binde ich es nicht soweit runter wie ich es dieses mal gemacht habe. Ich dachte einfach wenn ich es so mache, befindet sich im jeden Fall der Köder vorm Hakenbogen. 

Futterkorb oder normales Grundblei ist eigentlich egal. Futterkörbe habe ich bis 180g. Ich denke einfach der Karpfen könnte sich an Futterkörben stören. Klar gibt es diese spezielle englische Methode (glaub nennt man "the method") auf Karpfen. Sind ja aber spezielle Futterkörbe.


Ich glaub ich weis alles was ich wissen will. Werde es einfach mal probieren...Ende März ist doch ok oder?


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

ab 80 gramm reicht das blei(futterkorb) als selbsthakmethode
wenn ende märz schon das wasser ander 10 grad marke ist dann geht es


----------



## Schleie07 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

ok danke für die vielen Posts.Um aber nicht extra einen neues thread zu öffnen kommen wir hier einmal direkt zur nächsten frage:

Wie oft muss ich mit Boilies anfüttern,damit die Karpfen (o. schleien) drauf beissen?Reicht 1 mal die woche oder sollten es schon alle 3 tage sein?


----------



## Spinnfisch (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

kommt drauf an wie gut die boilies sind, bei sehr guten boilies reicht relativ wenig vorfüttern und bei schlechteren mus man mehr vorfüttern. langfristig reicht auch einmal die woche aber kurzfristig mindestens alle 2 tage


----------



## Spector (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

wenn Du billige(schlecht bekömmliche Konserviererbomben) Boilies fütterst hast Du nach 2 Tagen keine Karpfen mehr am Platz....die merken genau ob was gut für sie ist oder nicht


----------



## Spinnfisch (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ich hab ja bei schlechteren nicht schrott gemeint sondern soowas wie top secret und bei den guten sowas wie dd bait


----------



## Spector (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab ja bei schlechteren nicht schrott gemeint sondern soowas wie top secret und bei den guten sowas wie dd bait



nix für ungut...aber ...Top Secret ist Schrott...wirf die mal in ein Wasserglas und lass sie ein paar Tage im Wasser....dann weißt Du was ich meine


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

weil sie sich nach ein paar tagen auflösen ??? was ist denn deiner meinung nach ein guter boilie??? konnte mit top secret schon richtig gute fische fangen sicherlich kein scheiss produkt


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> weil sie sich nach ein paar tagen auflösen ???


 
Nöö , weil sie preisgünstig sind. Und laut gewisser "Experten" ist alles was preisgünstig ist : Schrott!


----------



## Spector (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> weil sie sich nach ein paar tagen auflösen ??? was ist denn deiner meinung nach ein guter boilie??? konnte mit top secret schon richtig gute fische fangen sicherlich kein scheiss produkt



nein weil sie sich eben nicht soo schnell auflösen.....die liegen nach ner Woche noch genau so im Wasser wie man sie reinwirft.......und Preisgünstig sind die Dinger eigentlich auch nicht...nur randvoll mit Konservierer......

@Gunnar
deine geistreichen Kommentare sind hier,wie auch in anderen Karpfenforen sehr beliebt:q

preisgünstig und gut 
gibts z.B. hier-----------> http://www.successful-baits.de/


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Nabend,


Spector schrieb:


> @Gunnar
> deine geistreichen Kommentare sind hier,wie auch in anderen Karpfenforen sehr beliebt:q
> _Echt? Wußt garnicht das ich sooo gut bin|kopfkrat_
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

na ist doch besser wie wenn sich dein köder nach 24 stunden oder so auflöst....??? ja doll das sind ganz normale forellenpelletboilies....


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

?????????????


----------



## Spector (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> na ist doch besser wie wenn sich dein köder nach 24 stunden oder so auflöst....??? ja doll das sind ganz normale forellenpelletboilies....



links oben steht SHOP ...drück da mal drauf ....Du Held:q|wavey::q


----------



## Spector (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

wir sollten chatten:q:q


----------



## mlkteam (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

hallo zusammen,

also bin nicht zufrieden mit den Top Secret Boilies..Sind einfach für die Qualität zu teuer..Die Boilies sind mit zu viel Chemie zugepumpt..Hab früher damit mal geangelt, bin aber auf hochwertige Baits umgestiegen..Außerdem die Top Secret Boilies sind sehr weich und platzen deswegen relativ schnell mit dem Wurfrohr..Fische meistens Dynamite Baits oder Successful Baits..Bin zufrieden damit..Hat einer schonmal mit Masterbaits gefischt?Wollte die demnächst mal testen..Hat einer Erfahrungen mit diesen Murmeln=?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

du held ?? wieso kommsten mir so ... wo isn da eine große auswahl?? für deine satzkarpfen reichts ja bestimmt #6


----------



## Basti94 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Moin,
ich suche ein Fäniges Rezept für Boilies
Und das sollte auch Günstig und die Zutaten leicht
zum Besorgen sein...
Danke schonmal
Und wie lange muss man Hartmais aufkochen lass???


MFG Basti94


----------



## schorle (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Basti94 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche ein Fäniges Rezept für Boilies
> Und das sollte auch Günstig und die Zutaten leicht
> zum Besorgen sein...
> ...




Hallo,
wegen Rezepten schau da mal rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166 . Zutaten bekommst du z.B. hier http://www.successful-baits.de/ zu fairen Preisen in guter Qualität.
Zum Hartmais, kochen muß man ihm überhaupt nicht, man kann, die Kochzeit richtet sich danach wie weich der Mais werden soll.


----------



## Spector (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> du held ?? wieso kommsten mir so ... wo isn da eine große auswahl?? für deine satzkarpfen reichts ja bestimmt #6



werd erwachsen.....

@Basti94
Schorle war schneller......Mais kannst Du ruhig ne viertel Stunde aufkochen,eventuell zusammen mit Hanfsamen danach im Kochwasser stehen lassen....kannst den Mais auch vorm Kochen wässern.....oder Du wässerst den Mais nur.....geht auch.....macht jeder anders...nur nicht den Hartmais einfach so füttern....das vertragen die Karpfen nicht soo gut


----------



## schorle (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Spector schrieb:


> nur nicht den Hartmais einfach so füttern....das vertragen die Karpfen nicht soo gut



Hallo,
es erstaunt mich doch immer wider wie lange sich solche Märchen halten, nichtgequollener Mais ist nicht schädlich für die Karpfen |uhoh: , durch das quellen und kochen wird "lediglich" die Lockwirkung erhöht.


----------



## julian123 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



schorle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es erstaunt mich doch immer wider wie lange sich solche Märchen halten, nichtgequollener Mais ist nicht schädlich für die Karpfen |uhoh: , durch das quellen und kochen wird "lediglich" die Lockwirkung erhöht.


 

NNNEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN|supergri
Nicht schon wieder bitte....wir hatten das doch vor ein paar Tagen erst.
Da hat jeder ne andere Sichtweise und glaubt das Seine die Richtige ist!!


----------



## schorle (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



julian123 schrieb:


> NNNEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN|supergri
> Nicht schon wieder bitte....wir hatten das doch vor ein paar Tagen erst.
> Da hat jeder ne andere Sichtweise und glaub das seine die Richtihe ist!!




#h nicht aufregen  geh mal in eine Karpfenzucht und frag da nach ob sie das Getreide was sie verfüttern vorher quellen lassen oder gar kochen. Glaub mir wenns unbedingt nötig währe würden sies machen, denn sie müssen die Verlustrate so gering wie möglich halten um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

*haha...mister satzkarpfen .... allet klar du kennst dich aus !!  na so lange kochen bis er weich is... oder lass ihn gären dadurch werd er richtig weich und es wird glukose frei gesetz das lieben karpfen und grasfische besonder#6*


----------



## gringo92 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> du held ?? wieso kommsten mir so ... wo isn da eine große auswahl?? für deine satzkarpfen reichts ja bestimmt #6



sag ma nichts gegen SB wenn du sie noch nich gefischt hast  

sind echt spitzen murmeln :vik:


----------



## Spector (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

lass mal gringo...wir haben keine Ahnung.....der Mann ist Experte und fischt nur die besten Murmeln...Top Secret......


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

also die besten Murmeln sind meiner Meinung nach selfmade aber das Thema hatten wir ja auch scho öfters


----------



## Bigball17 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Hey Ihr,

ich bin neu in der Runde und es ist schon erstaunlich was passiert wenn paar leute aufeinander treffen die eine unterschiedliche meinung haben...:m

Ok, also ich will jetzt hier auch nicht die Kirche aus dem Dorf tragen oder gar Salz in die wunde streuen, aber es sollte doch erstmal geklärt werden, wieso man an einem Gewässer gerade mit Boilies Karpfen fangen möchte...

Über die Attraktivität von Boilies brauchen wir nicht reden, die ist natürlich zu 100% gegeben, aber finde ich sollte man in einem Gewässer, indem man mit Mais sehr gut große Karpfen fangen kann keine gekauften Boilies benutzen.
Boilies die nicht gefressen werden brauchen Wochen oder Monate um sich komplett aufzulösen... anders verhalten sich da natürlich (hoffentlich) die Selfmade

Falls man eine Weißfischüberpopulation hat und einfach nicht an die Karpfen rankommt, dann ist es natürlich ratsam Boilies einzusetzen! Aber natürlich auch in Maßen!!!!!!

Woher kommt ihr denn eigentlich so?

Gruß #6


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

welcome on board


Bigball17 schrieb:


> Woher kommt ihr denn eigentlich so?
> 
> Gruß #6


 bei den meisten steht es unter dem Namen:m


----------



## Bigball17 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Augen auf beim Verkehr :m

Danke |bigeyes

Seid ihr speziell auf Karpfen unterwegs oder mehr allegemein?


----------



## gringo92 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Bigball17 schrieb:


> Augen auf beim Verkehr :m
> 
> Danke |bigeyes
> 
> Seid ihr speziell auf Karpfen unterwegs oder mehr allegemein?


wilkommen im board 
eher speziel .. das gehört aber vllt eher in den offtopic bereich ;D


----------



## Mischpaper (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*



Spector schrieb:


> lass mal gringo...wir haben keine Ahnung.....der Mann ist Experte und fischt nur die besten Murmeln...Top Secret......



nichts gegen top secret mein freund :q
wenn du wüsstest wie viele fische ich damit schon gefangen hab #6


----------



## Chris93 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Moin ich weiß net ob das die richtige topic dafür ist aber ich frage einfach mal: Ich plane am wochenende nen Karpfenansitz an nem 2 hektar großen see mit ca 3 meter Wassertiefe. füttere seit montag schon an mit paar ballen Karpfenfutter und 10 boilies pro tag. Was denkt ihr ob da was geht am wochenende? Danke schonma im vorraus für mögliche Tips und so


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf boillies...*

Ein traum an so einem gewässer zu fischen in dem die karpfen noch keine boilies gesehen haben !
mfg tim


----------

